# Need help with Blot powder shades - & best way to apply?



## Sushi_Flower (Jun 8, 2005)

Someone said they don't really give colour so the shade doesn't matter, but it does!
I was reccomnded the medium/dark for my NC43 skin by SA and it looked god but did make my skin look really light so i got dark which now i sometimes think looks like a perfect shade with my neck but i know in reality my face is lighter than my neck anyway and it makes my skin look dull and in some lights i think slightly orangey.

I know its hard to give advice without seeing my skin but what would you say i shoudl go with knowing what i've told you. If my face is naturally lighter than my neck and body then is it ok to not match my base colour with neck. And in general which Blot powder do you think is best for a NC43 who can get away with NC42 easily.


----------



## SOLO x STAR (Jun 8, 2005)

Have you tried mixing the Medium Dark & Dark together? If not, try it first and see the results.

I'm NC35 and I use the Medium Dark blot powder and it works perfectly with my skin tone without making my face light nor dark.


----------



## sweet8684girl (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Really need help with Blot powder shades*

I'm a NC 30 and I use the medium/dark, so if I were you, I'd try out the dark shade, or if that's too dark, do as SOLO x STAR suggested and mix the two. I hope this helps you out some.


----------



## selina (Jun 8, 2005)

i am an nc40/c40 and i use dark. if that's too light then try deep dark


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jun 9, 2005)

I swaped for thr medium/dark today and it's much better.

Ok what is the best way to flawlessy apply it? I already use a big brush to apply it but how do you get the  most polished look with it?


----------



## SOLO x STAR (Jun 9, 2005)

Personally I like using the puff it comes with (eventhough it starts to rip on me already!), because I just use it to touch-up my Studio Fix where shine starts to show. I simply just dab it on the shiny area(s) instead of blending it on my face like Studio Fix.


----------

